
Announcing MongoDB 3.4 - aracine
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/announcing-mongodb-3-4
======
koolba
> We’ve also extended the platforms that MongoDB runs on, including ARM-64,
> and IBM’s POWER8 and zSeries platforms.

I would love to meet the people running MongoDB on zSeries.

That's got to be a special combination of " _We need this because I heard it
's web-scale!_" and " _Management said we have to put this on the Z!_ ".

